# Webinar with yours truly



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2014)

Take a look at this very informative 38 minute webinar where I was the guest speaker.  Please stay awake if you have 38 minutes.   

[video=youtube;kkspdB-c7hE]


----------



## mark handler (Jan 14, 2014)

is there a start button?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> is there a start button?


I'm looking right at it


----------



## JBI (Jan 14, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> is there a start button?


mark, just click on the arrow in the middle of the 'screen'.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> is there a start button?


Only for those with a need to know.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 14, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> mark, just click on the arrow in the middle of the 'screen'.


My software must be preventing it


----------



## fatboy (Jan 14, 2014)

I see it, will look at it when I have the 38 minutes. Another star in our midst.........


----------



## mark handler (Jan 14, 2014)

Jeff

Put it on youtube....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> JeffPut it on youtube....


That is on youtube


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;kkspdB-c7hE]





 There, youtube clip just like the original post.  Doing it again just in-case


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought it was pretty good. Even got a pseudo cameo appearance. When Jeff says "Just last Monday an ignorant electrician called me" that was me!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty good. Even got a pseudo cameo appearance. When Jeff says "Just last Monday an *ignorant* electrician called me" that was me!


Hey…No making $h!T up!!!!

I did not say you were an electrician


----------



## mark handler (Jan 15, 2014)

I finally heard it at work, won't load at home.

Did okay, posted the link on linkedin


----------

